# 2 1/2 in puppy trim



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Here's my Soda Pop. After his summer pool and beach adventures, I went ahead and trimmed him down. So, he's about 2 1/2 inches long I believe...head is longer. His face is just growing back in (he had molars that had to be pulled and then blocked tear ducts but is all done staining now that those are taken care of) so excuse the short facial furnishings. He's about 10 months. He's done growing but his head is still changing.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! He is one gorgeous little guy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Jackie, what a TREAT to see a picture of him. He is sooooo adorable!!! A big WOW!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

What a beautiful little one ! Thanks sooo much for sharing a pic of him Jackie . I for one would love to see more pics of him !


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Your little Soda Pop looks precious!







You did a great job on the haircut!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

All I can say is GORGEOUS!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Look how perfectly trimmed and even he is. Simply beautiful. Amazing.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow...simply wow!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He is a really pretty boy. Nice grooming.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I love his cut...is he shorter underneath? Or do you keep his chest and belly at the same length?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

He is absolutely stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> I love his cut...is he shorter underneath? Or do you keep his chest and belly at the same length?[/B]


I keep the belly trimmed with a 10 blade up to the 2nd rib (regardless of if they're in coat or trimmed). His chest is just trimmed even with his body. 

I chopped off the bulk with clippers and then scissored him. He has a lovely coat really so it was a pain to cut. The silkier, the harder it is for me to trim evenly.


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

very good looken boy you are. All nice, silky n shiney looking.. Must be proud


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Such a beautiful coat. So handsome!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a handsome boy Soda Pop is! Keep the pictures coming...you've been "hiding" him for too long!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Jackie, is the hair on the back of his neck long? Could you possibly take a pic of the back view of his head?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow Jackie, I love him! He is beautiful.







What a lucky boy to have a Mom that is so good with the scissors. I would love it if I could wake up one morning and suddenly have your experience and expertise......or maybe you could just move next door to me! You'd love the NW!







and I definitely need a vet with someone like you working there.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

He is absolutely lovely!! That is a great cut!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Jackie, is the hair on the back of his neck long? Could you possibly take a pic of the back view of his head?[/B]


Since I'm growing him back out, I left it longer. His head/neck really blend into his shoulders. On a normal puppy trim, I would trim so he clearly had a neck and then blend the head into that. Otherwise it looks like they have no neck (which is what he looks like). I'll see if I can't toss him on the table tomorrow and get him to hold still.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

What a great name, and love the cut. Thats a great length.


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

Beautiful! He looks so soft and silky. I love that cut!


----------



## kat141 (Feb 15, 2006)

He is sooooo cute. I love that cut.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Jackie, you do an outstanding job with grooming Maltese. I always search out your posts because you give such wonderful advice. 
Soda Pop is lovely!!!







Thank you so much for sharing your techniques with us!

~Carole~


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Jamie, he has a beautiful coat and you did a great job.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> Here's my Soda Pop. After his summer pool and beach adventures, I went ahead and trimmed him down. So, he's about 2 1/2 inches long I believe...head is longer. His face is just growing back in (he had molars that had to be pulled and then blocked tear ducts but is all done staining now that those are taken care of) so excuse the short facial furnishings. He's about 10 months. He's done growing but his head is still changing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE this cut!!!!!! He's beautiful!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. cute!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok, that's it !! I'm shipping Sparkey to you to groom him







You are so good at these things







I've saved all the advice you gave me for clippers and stuff.







almost ready to buy soon.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh he is sooooo gorgeous!! I love the way he looks! And if you did that yourself? WOWSERS! I am very imrpessed!!!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Oh wow! Great job! I have been taking mines to the beach as well, and the sand gets EVERYWHERE. I hate that! It's so crazy how WHITE they look out there, then after a few minutes... they're completely drenched. What do you usually do when yours get all messy on the beach? It's so hard for me that I think I can only bring 1 at a time now. =/


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

he is gorgeous


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Somebody asked if I did him myself - yes, I do all my own grooming. 




> Oh wow! Great job! I have been taking mines to the beach as well, and the sand gets EVERYWHERE. I hate that! It's so crazy how WHITE they look out there, then after a few minutes... they're completely drenched. What do you usually do when yours get all messy on the beach? It's so hard for me that I think I can only bring 1 at a time now. =/[/B]


At the beach house, the dogs all get hosed off thoroughly before they are allowed in the house. I put them on a lawn chair on the deck and hose, hose, hose to get the sand out. If we stay for more than a weekend at the beach house, I bathe them outside every 3 days. Usually we just go for the weekend so when we get home, its in the tub for a bath. What killed Soda's ends was almost daily pool use at home over the summer. The pool has no chlorine so I don't rinse him even. I just let him air dry and that's what kills it. If I sprayed him with conditioner and blew him out he'd probably be in fine shape.


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

[ I just let him air dry and that's what kills it. If I sprayed him with conditioner and blew him out he'd probably be in fine shape.
[/QUOTE]


???? Letting them air dry can damage the ends of the coat? Really? using the dryer is better for the coat? Im asking because I dont know and had always thought that even on a cool dryer setting the pulling of the hair while brushing "could" cause broken ends. <This is by just trying to figure things out myself....







Very interesting. But why? Why does air drying cause damage to a long coat?

Im curious now








Soda is a beautiful boy!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> ???? Letting them air dry can damage the ends of the coat? Really? using the dryer is better for the coat? Im asking because I dont know and had always thought that even on a cool dryer setting the pulling of the hair while brushing "could" cause broken ends. <This is by just trying to figure things out myself....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It just seems to kill the coat if you do it all of the time when they swim. It is much harder to brush through the coat after it air dries and it tends to be a slight bit wavy when it dries. It seems to me like there's a lot more damage to the coat when my dogs swim and air dry than if they only swim once a week and then get a bath and blow dry. 

If you are brushing properly, there is no reason why that would hurt the coat.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I live at the beach and I am so afraid to take V'doggie down the shore! I am always afraid she'd get pecked at by a big seagull...but I'd bet she would love to romp on the beach with my children.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He is a VERY handsome boy (almost man)







with a great haircut and beautiful hair









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Awww,What a doll.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow, I'm impressed.







He looks stunning.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

What a gorgeous puppy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My Lacie says that she thinks she's in love! Seriously, he looks great.

Lacie's Mom


----------

